
Creating Man Pages in Markdown with Ronn - silentbicycle
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/05/06/man-pages-in-markdown-ronn/
======
nailer
As someone who's written a few well known man pages: that's awesome. The
'troff' format is pretty long in the tooth now.

Most Linux man pages are pretty poor quality: for a long time the the upstream
Linux maintainer refused to accept any changes eg, adding an EXAMPLES section
for cron tables - because Paul Vixie (the cron author) 'might not like them'.
Forking man-pages , using markdown as a source format and allowing pull
requests would help a lot.

